# Code Violation Power Point Files



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats the kind of stuff that you see and all you can do is shake your head . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't open them.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Well in the first link picture two shows an overhead drop that the NEC does not apply to and picture 5 shows a meter that may or may not be an 'illegal tap' as it is labeled.


----------

